# Antique tractor show, Wappapello, MO Sept. 4, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antique Tractor Show 


Times: Saturday, September 4, 2004 


Enjoy the annual Labor Day antique tractor and equipment show. Exhibitors are welcome, and antique equipment of any type is invited to display. 


Location:
Fishermans Net Restaurant
Hwy T, 2 miles south of the Dam
Wappapello, MO 

Contact Information:
Phone: (573) 222-8083


----------

